# Good old "Murphy"....



## SlimeTime (Aug 22, 2008)

and his "Law", I swear he has a vendetta against me :roll: I tell everyone I could be his posterboy.

Spent most all of this week visiting friends in the southern part of the state, fished 2 nights, I only caught 1 cat, my buddy & his boys caught a 12 pound carp & a few drum. 

I posted pics a while back of my knee replacement that was done in February, well Wednesday my ankle doubled in size & my foot turned bright red. I didn't twist it, drop anything on it, or do anything to injure it in any way. I got home late last night, and called the doc today & just got home from there. He thinks my foot might be fractured from the knee replacement. They took several x-rays, and will let me know as soon as they look at them. In the meantime, on top of hobbling around on a screwed-up knee (surgery didn't go "well"....Murphy again), now I have a walking cast on my foot :roll: 

lol....What's that song they used to sing on Hee-Haw...."Gloom, Despair, and Agony on Me".... #-o . lol.....after awhile, and things continually going "wrong"....it actually becomes funny. I must have been one cruel SOB in a previous life 'cause I'm darn sure paying for it now :shock: 

ST


----------



## Jim (Aug 22, 2008)

Wow! Hope things turn out to be ok.


----------



## SlimeTime (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks Jim, lol....but after awhile you start getting used to it.

Got the decals while I was gone, may take me a few days before I can get out & put them on & take pics to add to the thread. Thanks again for them!

ST


----------



## Zum (Aug 22, 2008)

He thinks your foot got fractured from the knee replacement?Thanks nuts.
Hope things start going better for you,so you can showoff that boat.


----------



## Mossy535 (Aug 22, 2008)

SlimeTime said:


> lol....What's that song they used to sing on Hee-Haw...."Gloom, Despair, and Agony on Me"....
> 
> ST



_*Gloom, despair and agony on me
Deep, dark depression, excessive misery
If it weren't for bad luck, I'd have no luck at all
Gloom,despair and agony on me*_

Seriously, here's to a speedy recovery!

Mark


----------



## dedawg1149 (Aug 22, 2008)

thats bad ,wish you get better


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 22, 2008)

> He thinks my foot might be fractured from the knee replacement...



:shock: That's the dangest thing I've heard of in awhile! Is he the doctor that did the knee surgery? Hope you get to feeling better real quick!


----------



## SlimeTime (Aug 22, 2008)

lol....thanks Mossy :wink: I knew it was something like that. Thanks for the well-wishes guys, I appriciate them.

Doctors here seem to be lacking in the education department. Not one has been able to tell me what's wrong with my left shoulder, the one who did the knee replacement wrote in his reports (I got copies) that I said I didn't care if my knee got better, that I refused treatments, and that I'm walking with my cane in my right hand instead of the left (like that makes me some sort of moron). I had to pass PT before being released from the hospital, I took in home PT following surgery since I couldn't drive & didn't have anyone else to take me. I also kept the machine that flexed my knee twice as long as it was normally used, and I told the idiot my left shoulder is screwed-up, so that's why I used my right hand. 

When I was brought home from the hospital by the transportation service, their wheelchairs don't even have leg supports on them to hold your leg up. I had to ride home with my bad leg resting on top of my other foot. This same service was going to transport me to PT, but after I called them & ask them about a chair with a leg support, she said " None of our chairs have those, but if you have some pillows & blankets we can prop your leg up"... :roll: What a bunch of idiots! Then the driver came & ran-over the mailbox.....I told him to leave & don't come back. I called the transportation service & told them to cancel any pick-ups the hospital had scheduled for me, and that I didn't know how they stayed in business since they didn't even have proper equipment, or qualified (safe) drivers. The same driver showed-up 3 days later to pick me up.....lol, I can't repeat what I told him.

The doc who did my knee also tried to place the blame for lack of motion (flex) in my knee on the fact that I wouldn't take pain meds....then later in his report states I have arthrofibrosis, which is a build-up of scar-tissue from all the previous surgeries....but if that were the case, why wasn't it removed when he had my knee peeled-open? All they do is play CYA (cover your a~~).

Here's a similar video of the surgery I watched at home the morning I went into the hospital:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AkQCSyme3b8
But the one I saw they weren't quite so "gentle", which explains the bruising I came home with.






The doc I saw today wasn't involved with the surgery, he's just my Primary Provider. I had to go around him for the knee surgery, I couldn't hardly walk & the pain was terrible. He wanted me to "come back in a month for x-rays"....I don't think so, I went straight to the orthopedic center, but evidently should have went to Indianapolis. Talked to another guy getting a replacement, said he wouldn't have anything done in Anderson, he went to Indy.

Here's pics of the (Wabash) river we fished. There w are fish there, we just weren't there at the right time. I'd like to go back sometime & give it another try. There was a family of raccoon that would cross the abandoned RR bridge at dusk.

ST


----------



## dedawg1149 (Aug 22, 2008)

nice looking river slime time what do you normally fish for or what fish are in your river


----------



## FishingBuds (Aug 22, 2008)

your like the fifth guy in the pass three years that has an issue with his knee surgery =D> Unbelieveable, I haven't heard of one of those go right yet  

Sounds some like mine, its like someone pulled a trigger on me, wham everything goes wrong on ya.

I have been on medicines all year and just recently got off all except one stomach pill - previcid, I have a hiatal hernia.

Three weeks ago when I was able to get off my finale med I ended up with 5 days of hyves, so they put me on steroids :x , now I'm done with that I ended up with a pulled caf muscle :shock: 

I haven't even hit 40's yet :lol: 

Oh' good Lord help me, I mean US [-o<

Oh yea, slimetime thanks for sparing us the image of not going any higher up on your leg pic :lol:


----------



## SlimeTime (Aug 22, 2008)

These pics were taken 115 miles south of me. Was the 1st time I'd been there. My buddy was busy with work & family so we weren't able to fish as much while I was there as either of us would have liked. He's caught sturgeon, cats, carp, drum, and probably more out of the river fishing with his boys.

I used to fish several times a week, I just can't get out as much as I'd like for awhile, I can't walk far, or handle steep banks, and it's nearly impossible to launch a boat by myself anymore. Finances are another major factor as well. I used to bass fish alot, now if I can go it's usually bluegill/crappie or cats & fishing with someone else.

The only local river where I live is the White River. We had a huge fish kill here several years ago after GM was caught dumping into the river....hasn't been the same since. I've tried it a few times, for cats.....no luck. I guess there are some spots in Indy where they catch a few, just not around here.

FB- I did alittle research prior, and most of it was "all-good"....lol, but I didn't add the Murphy-Factor #-o  I didn't have any choice, it had to be done. I had my 1st surgery at 12 (nearly 40 years ago), and 2 others since. I also had Osgood-Slaughters disease, which went undiagnosed & untreated, I'm sure that played a role as well.

Oh I know I'm not the only one who has bad-luck (or whatever you want to call it).....I'm just waiting for it to go the other way for awhile [-o< Seriously, I have to laugh at it sometimes, because it's unbelievable at times. 

Dad went to the doc a few weeks ago because he said he had shingles, the doc told him it might be the mersa virus & did some tests....it was shingles, but the whole time dad was worried, since mersa can be fatal. Stupid doctors :roll: 

lol....it was hard taking a pic of myself...I did my best :wink: 

ST


----------



## KMixson (Aug 22, 2008)

Talk about doctors? I had an injury at work in April 2005. A 35,000 pound tractor rolled on top of my right hip as I was working on it. They took me to the emergency room. They took x-rays and a cat scan. The ER doctor tells me I will be out of work for three days. Three days later, I still can't walk. I go to my doctor who tells me that I have to see my company doctor since it was an on the job injury. The company doctor looks at me and tells me I need physical therapy. He puts me on physical therapy and after two weeks the therapist is getting upset with me because I am not walking. I go back to the company doctor and he sends me to a hernia doctor. The hernia doctor looks at my leg which is turning black. He then feels for a pulse behind my right knee and can't find one. He put me in the hospital right then and there. They drained over a liter of fluid out of my hip so I could get blood flowing back into my leg. My leg was dying and the company doctor didn' know it. He called it minor bruising. He was upset that the hernia doctor put me in the hospital. I was out of work 9 months.


----------



## Jim (Aug 22, 2008)

KMixson said:


> Talk about doctors? I had an injury at work in April 2005. A 35,000 pound tractor rolled on top of my right hip as I was working on it. They took me to the emergency room. They took x-rays and a cat scan. The ER doctor tells me I will be out of work for three days. Three days later, I still can't walk. I go to my doctor who tells me that I have to see my company doctor since it was an on the job injury. The company doctor looks at me and tells me I need physical therapy. He puts me on physical therapy and after two weeks the therapist is getting upset with me because I am not walking. I go back to the company doctor and he sends me to a hernia doctor. The hernia doctor looks at my leg which is turning black. He then feels for a pulse behind my right knee and can't find one. He put me in the hospital right then and there. They drained over a liter of fluid out of my hip so I could get blood flowing back into my leg. My leg was dying and the company doctor didn' know it. He called it minor bruising. He was upset that the hernia doctor put me in the hospital. I was out of work 9 months.



:shock:


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 22, 2008)

Dang, that's pretty dang bad. Sounds like you guys need a new company Dr.! Does the injury bother you much now?


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Aug 22, 2008)

good one fishingbuds


----------



## FishingBuds (Aug 22, 2008)

Ya, thats hard Slimetime-your a strong man, and I understand you meanen that ya gotta laugh at it sometimes.

KMixson-Dang man, thats Bull how they did ya :x 

Have ya older guys really noticed that they don't cure nothen now-a-days :x everything is treated anymore, thats the first thing now, "we'll treat it" 

how long has it been since they cured something??


----------



## KMixson (Aug 22, 2008)

I am OK now. They gave me a periformis injection at one point that did nothing to help me. They gave me some triggerpoint injections that reduced the swelling. I had what they called a massive hematoma, which is a fancy word for bruising.


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 22, 2008)

> ...Have ya older guys really noticed that they don't cure nothen now-a-days everything is treated anymore, thats the first thing now, "we'll treat it"
> 
> how long has it been since they cured something??




Ain't that the truth! Seems like they come out with new medicines (pills) everyday to treat the symptom(s) but not the problem. Ever notice how the side-effects they state in the commercials nowadays sound worse than what the pill is supposedly treating" you for! The pills may treat the symptoms, but you can't leave the house due to the side-effects of dizziness, bleeding, blurred vision, itching, diarreha, etc, etc :shock:


----------



## SlimeTime (Aug 23, 2008)

There's no money in cures.....the gravy-train is treatment. The cast I walked out wearing today......$210 :roll: for a little plastic & foam! The MRI I had of my spine a year ago?? Over $8,000. Hell it was almost $900 just to read it! lol, I would piss-off my primary provider because I'd tell him I was there to be hooked-up to the milking machine.

I was sent to a Social Security Disability doctor, by SS of course, and she was on their payroll. I was sent for a physical exam......it lasted an entire 12 minutes. Yet that was enough time, according to her bogus report, to claim all of the "tests" she performed showed nothing wrong with me. When I asked for copies of said reports, along with the 2 page questionaire I filled-out (comparing the 2 would have proven she was a paid liar), I was denied access to them by both the doctor, and Social Security. I filed a HIPPA complaint.....but of course the government won't force the government to be accountable. So the doc got paid $100 for a bogus report, exactly what they wanted. 

When applying for Medicaid, they'll take your Chiropractor report (mine was 1" thick) and throw it to the side (I watched her do it), and won't even consider it in determining your claim.......yet Medicaid will pay for Chiropractic treatment. Make any sense? Social Security disregarded 5 reports from specialists, who I'd seen on a regular basis, and used the report of 1 doctor, who I saw 1 time as the basis for their denial. 

KM- I believe I'd have been talking to a malpractice attorney about the "company doctor", he's paid to tell them what they want to hear, they don't give a crap about your health, now or in the future.

WW- I refuse to take meds for those very reasons....and the fact that 3-4 of those I took in the beginning, now are part of class action lawsuits. They pass that crap out like halloween candy with no idea of long-term effects. I can buy pain-killer at the corner package store, I know what it'll do :wink:

ST


----------



## KMixson (Aug 23, 2008)

After the doctor put me in the hospital, the insurance company had a case manager that had to be at every one of my appointments after that to make sure they didn't spend too much on my care. They were even refusing to pay the doctors and trying to push the bills off on me. I had to get a lawyer to help me get through it. My lawyer turned up the heat on them and they started to see that I needed care or they were going to pay more in the long run. My lawyer handled it like a pro.


----------



## SVNET (Aug 23, 2008)

Ohhh boy,

I really hope that everything get sort out with that need, I think you should definitely consult a different specialist
for a second opinion and maybe another surgery.

My brother has develop a condition where one of his knee now fills up with fluids, swells up and he can't walk, so 
every time it happens he now has to go to the Doc, they stick a needle and take the fluid out. I tell him to keep on 
doing that, its a lot better then a bad surgery procedure.

Anything that moves, all joints eventually becomes an issue...

Take it easy man.

Rest up.


----------



## SlimeTime (Aug 23, 2008)

SVNET said:


> My brother has develop a condition where one of his knee now fills up with fluids, swells up and he can't walk, so
> every time it happens he now has to go to the Doc, they stick a needle and take the fluid out. I tell him to keep on
> doing that, its a lot better then a bad surgery procedure.



I used to have that yearly, they'd do the same thing......stick a syringe in the knee, remove the plunger & let the fluid drain out into one of those kidney-shaped puke pans (don't even know if they use those anymore?). It's been so swollen they've had to cut my pants leg open to get to my knee.

lol.....well, at least it's "fixed" now, so I won't have to do that any more :roll: 

If I were your brother, I'd find a good sports med doctor who takes care of athletes, and find out what he can do at this stage for his knee. It's not going to go anywhere but downhill.

ST


----------



## FishingBuds (Aug 23, 2008)

SlimeTime said:


> If I were your brother, I'd find a good sports med doctor who takes care of athletes, and find out what he can do at this stage for his knee. It's not going to go anywhere but downhill.
> 
> ST


 Good advice ST, makes sense to me


----------



## Popeye (Aug 23, 2008)

All I can say is I am one lucky son of a gun. I've got my medical problems but the Navy treats (and cures) their patients and documents the living daylights out of any complaint. Now, when I retired all I had to do was take my 1 1/2" thick medical record to the VA, fill out a claim form, be seen by 6 specialists and get X-Rays of my back, shoulders and knees (all previous injuries documented nine ways to Sunday) and wait for their disability rating. I was given a disabilty rating of 90% and I still get around pretty good. I get all my medical care through the VA and I've never had any problems with them at all. Knock on wood...


----------



## SlimeTime (Aug 23, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> I get all my medical care through the VA and I've never had any problems with them at all. Knock on wood...



I hope it stays that way for you....I know some who haven't been as lucky.

ST


----------

